# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 51)



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2022)

*What are your New Years' woodworking-related resolutions?



I appreciate all of you in a big way and I have looked forward to seeing this site virtually every day because this is the only place where us like-minded dorks hang out. Thank you all for letting me continue with this shenanigan of mine. I want to wish each and every one a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah, Happy Kwanzaa, A Joyous Festivus, nerry christnas! Merry Christmanukkah or whatever it or whom it is you do or do not celebrate. I hope everyone has a safe holiday. Enjoy the time with your families.*
*I wish only the curliest, most spalted burliest wooden well wishes to you all.
Merry Christmas everyone. Be safe and enjoy the time with your friends and family.*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
One leprechaun is worth a barrel of monkeys ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 25, 2022)

And a very Merry Christmas to you Marc and your family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2022)

Resolutions are not something that I usually make. But for me it's to actually get some time in my shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 25, 2022)

I have big plans to put up a small barn and a big shop... The last week of cold temperatures have driven home the need to consolidate the heat and electrical demands. I have a small barn made to contain the goats and geese and had a lot fewer problems with the water and feed set up. Worked much better than my 6 scattered chicken coops that froze even with heat lamps in them.
The big shop... May have to be attached to the small barn to get the whole thing done... I will always take care of critters before I worry about play areas for myself. If a man has critters, they may as well have a fine life.
Looking to hone my goof off skills this year with a lathe, and chainsaw, and sawmill...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2022)

Complete my workshop, roll up my sleeves, and start the production lines. So many things on my to do list at this point. My eyes are probably bigger than my stomach (so to speak), but I really want to jump in with both feet and turn out a good variety of things this next year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 25, 2022)

I am going to second @Nature Man Chuck. Finish the shop and create a lot of shavings and saw dust!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 25, 2022)

Cleaning and organizing are my main goals. Want to get a lathe stand/cabinet built to get the lathe off my bench. Also want to get a wagon vise and leg vise built for that bench. Have had the hardware for years, but never made time to build them.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JonathanH (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm not a resolution maker but definitely have plans to add more organization to the garage shop. I have an old truck that needs some repairs and my non-running high school car needs to be road worthy again. Then some cabinets and a new workbench.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you Marc and to the rest of my WB family. Like Marc, I'm grateful y'all let allow me to be a part of this great place. 

I'm not a resolution maker either but I am really going to make a concerted effort to get the pigsty out there cleaned up. I also really need to make a website, etsy store, something online to sell my stuff. Hopefully I'll accomplish both things!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 25, 2022)

Just to try snd get into the shop to do things. This year was memorable in terms of “projects” that needed to be done without delay— and me being “tight” & not wanting to pay for things I can do myself resulted in very little “fun” time since I still work fulltime—- can retire but not ready because I really love what I do— and am having fun there.
That, and having several close acquaintances my age and younger depart unexpectedly or have health conditions that arose to rob them of mobility or ability— has truly driven home the point of not taking time for granted.
I’m a young 67, not in fear of the Reaper, and have lots of things to do yet.

And Merry Christmas y’all!!!
Expect to see some pics of hauls or accomplishments.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2022)

I talked to my wife recently about trying to get more time in the shop this year - it's been scarce for a couple years. I'd really like to get into some projects for our home, especially ones she's been waiting on for a while.

I did say that I would really like to get started on at least some of the pieces in our bedroom set that we've been looking at me building for a while now. So, I best make sure I get on that at some point this year...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> *What are your New Years' woodworking-related resolutions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think my wife's folks have that picture in puzzle form. Hope you and yours had a great weekend. Happy Boxing day.

Resolutions: same as last 6 years...whatever they were / are.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 26, 2022)

Complete my shop renovation/reorganization and turn more.

Merry Belated Christmas...yesterday was a computer free day

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 26, 2022)

I haven't done resolutions for many years now - when I did, they never seemed to last much beyond January anyway.

Hope everyone had a safe and peaceful Hannukah/Christmas - and the same wishes for all in the new year ahead of us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 26, 2022)

I don't make resolutions,as i never stick to them. Hope all of you had a merry christmas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas all and a special thanks to you Marc for running QotW, and to all the admins for the time you spend keeping this site up and running. No resolutions from me either, don't want to tie myself down. One idea starting to form is whether to sell my lathe to (1) gain a little space, and (2) maybe get a band saw. I only use that lathe for making reel seats and turning cork grips on rods. I have more reel seat inserts than anyone will ever use and don't make many rods anymore. And if someone does come around wanting a rod, I can always rig my drill motor to to turn the cork grip.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2022)

I don't qualify for making resolutions - I'm still working on restitutions!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2022)

Don't do them but have a few things I want to do. Cut this dang locust down with the burls that I've put off for a few years, make the wife the table from the ambrosia maple, get things straightened up in the little shop and get the new to me lathe going, and HOPEFULLY build a new BIG shop

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2022)

*My resolution is to clean my shop.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2022)

@Bigdrowdy1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Yepper Yepper 2 bags full

Reactions: Like 2


----------

